# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  ما الذي يميز الحب الحقيقي عن الحب المزيف....

## الرايقة

*احبتي
تحياتي
ما الذي يميز الحب الحقيقي عن الحب المزيف أو ما نعتقد بأنه حب؟؟؟



 الحب الحقيقي
 يدخل عروقك بلطف دون أن يمحو كيانك ...
 بل يعزز وجودك ...و يدفعك قدما نحو الأمام


 الحب الحقيقي
 يكمل ما انت عليه ...يسمو بك لإنسان أرقى ..
 و يمنح وعيك درجات أسمى ...و يعطي كل ذي
 حق حقه بلا مبالغة ولا إهمال

 الحب الحقيقي
 شراكة و استقلالية في آن ...حيث يصبح الاثنان واحدا ...
 لكنه في نفس الوقت يعني إحترام حرية الطرف الاخر
 و دعم استقلاليه ككيان حر في حد ذاته


 الحب الحقيقي
 يزيدك انفتاحا و فهما تجاه الحياة...
 و يعلمك كيف تجتاز الألم إلى صفاء النفس ...
 و يحولك من طفل إلى إنسان ناضج واعيا لذاته ..
 و .ينمي الإرادة الواعية فيك ...فلا يعود للتضحية معنى ...
 إنما حياة لا تتوقف على الخوف و الجبن ...
 ولا تتوقف على إرضاء الآخر على حسابنا ..
 بل إنه مساواة حقة و توازن داخلي ينعكس
 على كل جوانب الحياة

 الحب الحقيقي
 يحوي الصدق مع النفس قبل الأخر و يحوي أيضا ...
 الصراحة ...الرضا و التقبل...الوفاء و الاخلاص..
 الاحترام المتبادل و المودة ....
 و الانسجام و التوافق و الكثير الكثير.....
 في الحب الحقيقي تكون أنت كما يجب أن تكون...
 حرا ...ناضجا ..إنسانا وجد ليكمل بعطائه درب الانسانية

 الحب الحقيقي
 أساسه راسخ متماسك ...لا تشتته الاعاصير
 ولا تدمره المظاهر و الأوهام و
 لا تخربه التناقضات و الأحكام

 الحب الحقيقي
 يزيدنا إيجابية و يعلمنا العطاء و المحبة
 النابعان عن الروح الإلهية..

 الحب الحقيقي
 إتفاق و توازن بين العقل و القلب ...فتشعر
 بعقلك و تفكر بقلبك ...بالتالي تعود النفس
 نقية و الروح تتكامل عبره إلى القدسية
 الحب الحقيقي مع كل هذا صعب الوصف 
 لأنك تعيشه و تختبره دون كلام...


*

----------


## الرايقة

*اما الحب المزيف

الحب المزيف 
فيغذيك بالأوهام و يستولي على كيانك 
و أحلامك و يجرك شيئا فشيئا إلى الهاوية
يبدأ بالزيف و المجاملات ...يمحي ما نكون عليه ...
يغطي حقيقتنا ببهرج زائل...


الحب المزيف
يجعلك ترى الآخر كل شيء في حياتك ...
فتتوقف أنفاسك عليه و تُحد سعادتك به 
و يقيدك من الداخل كسم فتاك يقتل الحياة في
داخلك بالتدريج....و يأخذ منك العمر الذي
يبتدأ معك بالخيال و الأوهام ثم ينتهي بك الى اليأس و الإحباط

الحب المزيف
يمحي الثقة فيك و عن حقيقتك يعريك 
و تحت إسم التضحية يمحيك..

الحب المزيف
يبنى على إرضاء الاخر و مس...
ته على حساب رضا الذات و تحقيقها..

الحب المزيف
يشوبه التعلق و التملك و الحرمان
و لا يبقى منه سوى لذة جسد و تهرب و أحزان ...
تخربه الأحكام وتهده المظاهر و الأوهام
و تزعزعه أبسط النسمات
فالحب المزيف لا أساس له ...إنما يتوقف
على الحاجة لا على حب الحياة
وعلى التسرع لا على التروي و الإنسجام


الحب المزيف
يزيدنا سلبية و يزيح 
عنا العفوية و يشبعنا تصنع و غيهبية
لنتوقف من خلاله عند هواجس النفس البشرية
و هو صراع بين العقل و القلب يودي بالنفس الى الهلاك
و تجد أن الحب المزيف يتوقف عند حدود
الكلام و الخيال و لا يتعدى ذلك
وأخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً 
عندما يقع الانسان بالحب الحقيقي
تصبح الكلمات لها معنا اخر وتنبع من القلب
وتصبح الحياة اجمل وأرقى
وما أروع ان تعيشه بهذه الأحاسيس: الصدق ,
الأخلاص ,الرضا,الصراحة,
العفوية,التقبل,الأنسجام,العقل
والقلب معا , حتى يصبح 
الجسدين لروح واحدة ولقلب واحد
فيسمو الشخصين بحبهما حتى 
النهاية ويرسخ في قلوبهم حتى الممات ....

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عذرا فلم أستطتع قراءة الحب المزيف وأكتفيت بالحقيقي
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*واتمني ان تكون حياتك كلها حب حقيقي
دمت طيب
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله انا زاتى قريت الحب الحقيقى بس يارايقه بعد الكلام على الحب الحقيقى ماداير  اسمع الحب المزيف بلاش منو
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

وأخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً 
عندما يقع الانسان بالحب الحقيقي
تصبح الكلمات لها معنا اخر وتنبع من القلب
وتصبح الحياة اجمل وأرقى
وما أروع ان تعيشه بهذه الأحاسيس: الصدق ,
الأخلاص ,الرضا,الصراحة,
العفوية,التقبل,الأنسجام,العقل
والقلب معا , حتى يصبح 
الجسدين لروح واحدة ولقلب واحد
فيسمو الشخصين بحبهما حتى 
النهاية ويرسخ في قلوبهم حتى الممات ....




:mysmilie_20:
:stars-crown:
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*انا ما جربت الحب المزيف لكن يظهر انك زى جربتى الحب الحقيقى
                        	*

----------

